# Advice and wisdom on loft and flight design



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi all,
I have a wildbird sanctuary and also rescue unwanted pigeons. I have quite an assortment of homers, fantails, rollers and other fancy breeds. I'm in desperate need to make better accommodations for them. What I'd like to do is eventually fly some birds for educational demonstration purposes and also have a section for rescue and rehab. I also take in rock doves but release them back to their home. I usually have up to 2 dozen resident birds. 

I'd like some advice on how I would design such a loft that could accommodate my needs and how big of a space I would need.
I will be seeking donations on materials so we'll see what I end up with and I may also approach the boyscouts for manpower. I get a lot of wind here during the winter.

Any pearls of wisdom? Your ideal loft design ideas? Donation ideas? How big should I make it? 

Thanks!
Stefanie-SkyWater Rescue Sanctuary in CA


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pouletchalet said:


> Hi all,
> I have a wildbird sanctuary and also rescue unwanted pigeons. I have quite an assortment of homers, fantails, rollers and other fancy breeds. I'm in desperate need to make better accommodations for them. What I'd like to do is eventually fly some birds for educational demonstration purposes and also have a section for rescue and rehab. I also take in rock doves but release them back to their home. I usually have up to 2 dozen resident birds.
> 
> I'd like some advice on how I would design such a loft that could accommodate my needs and how big of a space I would need.
> ...


I would make it as big as how many pigeons you want total to house. 2 square ft per bird is one rule of thumb.
I would not make it too tall, you can't catch birds if they can fly over your head.

using a measurments that plywood is sold in can help with waste and cutting.

always use hardwire that is small enough not to let snakes and mice in.

having nest boxes for them even if you don't breed is nice for them as thley will find a place to do it anyway, like on the floor which causes problems..

FYI " The feral pigeon that we see in our towns and cities today is descended from the Rock Dove (Columba livia), a cliff dwelling bird historically found in coastal regions," but not here in the USA, there are no native pigeons here, only feral pigeons, they all are considerd rock doves or pigeons.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Spirit Wings is right about the height. My 1st loft was a small barn with a loft. It does not take long to get tired of climbing. I now shut it off and only use it during off race season. They like an aviary to go outside in, especially when it rains, they love water. Plenty of perches also ^^^. Lots of ideas on youtube. Good luck, Jim


----------



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Spiritwings. Great advice on the height. Yeah last thing I need is chasing birds on a ladder. And yep I might as well let them nest in style ...you are so right they will nest anywhere! 

Yes, the ferals are indeed rock doves and we rehab them even tho some people despise them. What's one to do as they are everywhere and people bring them to us....sigh. And, yes they are not a native species, however FYI in CA we do have one native species-the bandtail pigeon. Sadly their numbers are declining and our state wildlife services are doing studies on them. They were a mainstay meat resource for some native american tribes here in the state so they also have historic significance. They have bright yellow feet contrasting with the pink feet of the rock dove. 

Thanks all for the great advice. Please send more pearls of wisdom!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pouletchalet said:


> Thanks Spiritwings. Great advice on the height. Yeah last thing I need is chasing birds on a ladder. And yep I might as well let them nest in style ...you are so right they will nest anywhere!
> 
> Yes, the ferals are indeed rock doves and we rehab them even tho some people despise them. What's one to do as they are everywhere and people bring them to us....sigh. And, yes they are not a native species, however FYI in CA we do have one native species-the bandtail pigeon. Sadly their numbers are declining and our state wildlife services are doing studies on them. They were a mainstay meat resource for some native american tribes here in the state so they also have historic significance. They have bright yellow feet contrasting with the pink feet of the rock dove.
> 
> Thanks all for the great advice. Please send more pearls of wisdom!



I do know band tail pigeons are USA natives in your area and north. which is why I commented on the difference with feral pigeons. The rock dove is all pigeon breeds or ferals, they are really all the same, ferals just don't have controlled breeding, and release is not as imperative as with a true wild bird.
feral hatched bird can be domestically kept just as the purebreeds are, or released if one wants to put it back there. calling it a rock dove does not make it a wild bird.. that was what I was thinking. but Im sure you know that. good luck with your project! I hope it is successfull.


----------



## Clara (Oct 6, 2016)

I like the way you think, spirit wings.. I have a question for you.. I rescued a very young pure black pigeon, it's older now, voice cracking... I'm not sure if I want to breed it or not.. it seems to be attached to the lemon that i have..I was planning to let it go.. (we have probably more purebreeds in the mix of ferals around here, we have a few homing pigeon fanciers in town, quite close to the ferals) and I also have a few purebreed homing pigeons as well.. the color is perfect with the lemon pigeon I want to cross with.. but I hear you can't mix muts and you wreck the bloodline.. (it's probably 3/4 homer anyway) the offspring if I decided to, won't be good to put in shows? Or to sell them? Heard it toughens the bloodline.. your thoughts?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Clara, this post is over 3 years old. But you can start a new thread with your questions if you like.


----------

